# Happy Holidays My Friends



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2022)

My son and I don't celebrate Christmas but we will be observing Kwanzaa. I want to wish everyone a happy holiday season whether you celebrate Christmas, Boxing Day, Hanukkah or Kwanzaa. May our 2023 be much, much better than 2022. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you Diva. Same to you and yours.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks, Diva! Same to you and yours.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 25, 2022)

Good wishes for you always, Diva


----------



## Jace (Dec 25, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thank you Diva. Same to you and yours.


May the days you celebrate be bright and joyful.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

..and to you and yours, Diva...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2022)

*Merry Xmas and Happy Kwanzaa @OneEyedDiva !

*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2022)

All the best to you and your son, @OneEyedDiva .. at Kwanzaa, and always!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 25, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva , Happy holidays!


----------



## Bella (Dec 27, 2022)

*Happy Kwanzaa, Diva!*




Bella


----------



## hearlady (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy Holidays to you and yours!!


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

Thank you. You are very kind. Wishing you and your family the best.


----------

